# Favorite gun



## Ytails (Feb 2, 2014)

What gun does everyone prefer for waterfowl huntin


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2014)

My Franchi Affinity and my trusty Winchester SX2. The SX2 weighs a lot more but has a lot less recoil. Pick your poison.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

I shoot a superX3  and an A5


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 2, 2014)

Remington 11-87.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2014)

Benelli SBE 2 when conditions are nasty and Beretta AL 391 when they're not.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

I just bought a meat ball shooter yesterday SBE2 turkey gun. only got a 21 inch barrel


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well he didn't last long posting on the waterfowl forum.......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I just bought a meat ball shooter yesterday SBE2 turkey gun. only got a 21 inch barrel



Wow, 21" ought to be a pleasure to tote.  Mine is 24 and it's perfect.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Well he didn't last long posting on the waterfowl forum.......


Got to follow the rules.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Wow, 21" ought to be a pleasure to tote.  Mine is 24 and it's perfect.


It is a 3 inch gun with all the chokes the plastic case. Everything. I traded a pump and a 100 bucks.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> It is a 3 inch gun with all the chokes the plastic case. Everything. I traded a pump and a 100 bucks.



I'd say you did good, except now you've got a Benelli and folks will think you're "that guy."


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd say you did good, except now you've got a Benelli and folks will think you're "that guy."


maybe 40 years ago. Now they think they are hunting with their Grandpaw


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 2, 2014)

SBE2 28in barrel vortex modified comes to 30ins like a skeet gun. For ducks

20ga bps micro hunter 22in barrel for rabbits quail pheasants.

20ga SX3 NWTF 24in for turkeys.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Feb 2, 2014)

Benelli Vinci


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 2, 2014)

Stoeger condor o/u


----------



## Fulldraw 64 (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the 390 beretta


----------



## gsppurist (Feb 2, 2014)

Beretta Extrema 2 with Kick-off.


----------



## obadiah (Feb 2, 2014)

870 until the end of this season when I upgraded to a benelli M1.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2014)

Remington 870. Getting an Extrema 2 for my Anniversary in March but gonna hard to lay down the 870.  It's a killer, and even when it's nasty outside, it keeps right on shooting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 3, 2014)

obadiah said:


> 870 until the end of this season when I upgraded to a benelli M1.



That is a great gun for the money!


----------



## andyparm (Feb 3, 2014)

Beretta AL 391 Urika. The fore end cracked this year after 9 seasons of 3in. #3's so I bought a new wood set for it a few weeks ago. Looks like I just pulled it out of the box!  I also have a Browning B80 20 ga. I don't shoot it that often but I love that little gun.

Also, I have an old Beretta (not sure of model) with a modified fixed barrel. Only shoots 2.75 but it has killed A LOT of ducks over the years.

Love that 391. Hope to never buy another shotgun.


----------



## obadiah (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been pleased with it so far and was able to hit a few ducks with it.  As far as I can tell it is an M2 with a few more metal parts instead of plastic and no comfortec stock for less than half the price.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 3, 2014)

Benelli Super Black Eagle II with my Stoeger O/U as a back up.


----------



## BRADL (Feb 3, 2014)

Benelli M2


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 3, 2014)

The unbeatable, never say die, good ole 870. I own 3 auto loaders but this is the first gun I ever owned and it's still my baby 19 years later.

DB.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my first 870 in 67.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 4, 2014)

SBE I. Don't need a backup.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 4, 2014)

My tried and true Mossberg 835. We hunt more than should be legal and in some tough conditions from saltwater to really nasty layout blinds. It is a workhorse of a gun.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> My tried and true Mossberg 835. We hunt more than should be legal and in some tough conditions from saltwater to really nasty layout blinds. It is a workhorse of a gun.



It sure is hard to beat one. I just traded mine for a 3006. I will probably regret it.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> SBE I. Don't need a backup.



 I think that is what I just bought  It says it is a M1. 21 inch ported barrel.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 4, 2014)

Killer, how much was an 870 in '67?

DB


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Bought it used for 35 dollars. Bought a brand new one in 73 for 114.00 with tax. 2 &3/4 inch 28 modified wingmaster with no rib. box of 2 &3/4 high brass shells 2.00 a box.


----------



## The Fever (Feb 4, 2014)

870


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> The unbeatable, never say die, good ole 870. I own 3 auto loaders but this is the first gun I ever owned and it's still my baby 19 years later.
> 
> DB.



I'm a auto guy but 870s are good guns. I have heard of people use them for push poles, pattles,week wackers, decoy picker uppers, wading sticks and every now and agine you hear o people using them as a shotgun..


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 4, 2014)

'73 is still 3 years before I was born. Unbelievable, I paid $220 for mine in '94. I had the barrel ported and the forcing cone lengthened by briley and use briley chokes. I can really reach out and touch some birds if I need to or open her up and have them fall in the boat. Tradhunter I can pump my 870 about as fast as any of your autos. Haha, I love my auto guns too. I have a Beretta AL390 20ga that is a dream on dove shoots. I bought it to give to my son so it's his but I can't help but shoot it for doves.

DB


----------



## florida boy (Feb 4, 2014)

my 870 is my go to gun . thinking about trying a remington versa max . any input?


----------



## Dirtroadkid89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Remington 887 nitro mag.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Feb 6, 2014)

sbe1 or 2 and beretta urika


----------

